# Interview with Dino Cazares.



## Rick (Apr 11, 2007)

He agreed to do an interview with me.  

You can't even imagine how stoked I am about this.  

Let's get some questions, dudes. Mods, if this is in the wrong forum, I apologize, feel free to move to the correct spot.


----------



## axechain (Apr 11, 2007)

questions about why he moved from line6 to Ibanez amps, and about his guitars what strings and gauges he use


----------



## Shaman (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, some suggestions:

-How do you approach eq:ing your amp when using a 7-string?
-Is there a piece of gear you can't live without?
-What is the highlight of your career?


----------



## Chris (Apr 11, 2007)

Deemed true, and stickied.


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 11, 2007)

What made him switch to 7 strings on the Obsolete album?

What mods was done to his JCM800 that was stolen years ago?

How does he approach his song writing?


----------



## skattabrain (Apr 11, 2007)

nice!

maybe this is already publically know and not good to ask ... but how much influence did he have in the different fear factory remix efforts ... especially hate files... (which is still my favorite album) ... was he into the technical aspects of those projects?


----------



## the.godfather (Apr 11, 2007)

Awesome!

What other tastes in music does he have?


----------



## jtm45 (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice one Rick 
How did you get hold of him ? Through his Myspace page ?

I saw him say before that he never actually used Ibanez amps and just did the advertising and promoted them as a favour to Ibanez.

Ask him about which gauge strings he uses these days.He used to use like a .52 or .54 low B (or A).
Ask him to tell you about any new guitars he's got or is getting too.

Good work man


----------



## Rick (Apr 11, 2007)

A magician never reveals his secrets. 

Keep the questions coming, guys. Really good ones so far.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 11, 2007)

axechain said:


> questions about why he moved from line6 to Ibanez amps, and about his guitars what strings and gauges he use



he still uses line 6.


----------



## jtm45 (Apr 11, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> A magician never reveals his secrets.
> 
> Keep the questions coming, guys. Really good ones so far.


I didn't ask about any magicians Rick,it was you i was asking about. 

I arranged to do an interview with Dino for this site about a year or so back but things got a bit hectic in my life shortly after and i just never got around to it.

When's this gonna' be happening then dude?


----------



## Rick (Apr 11, 2007)

Probably a week or two.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 11, 2007)

cool man 

Ask him if he does any exersizes to make his right hand so tight \m/


----------



## Labrie (Apr 11, 2007)

Ask him if he wants jtm45's LACS back lol


----------



## Crucified (Apr 11, 2007)

Ask him about any new musical projects he's thinking about right now. (as in bands hes currently digging on)


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 11, 2007)

Why does he choose to only have a single pickup in his guitars?

What picks does he use?

What advice would he give to upcoming 6 stringers switching to 7 string guitars?


----------



## Cancer (Apr 11, 2007)

Here's some:

How about some details on the new project with the drummer from Nile?
What is your opinion of the Seymour Duncan Blackout 7's?
What is your opinion on the Ibanez 8 string?
What is the best seven string guitar he owns and why?
What is your opinion on Fear Factory now that you're gone?

More than other band, Fear Factory seemed to be the band that had the ability to define what industrial metal might sound like, in hindsight, do you feel that goal was achieved, and if not why not?

You've been a Line 6 users for some time now, can you give a rundown of your live and studios rigs.

Christ I could keep going.


----------



## Rick (Apr 11, 2007)

psyphre said:


> Here's some:
> 
> How about some details on the new project with the drummer from Nile?
> What is your opinion of the Seymour Duncan Blackout 7's?
> ...



Jesus, dude, anything else?  

Just kidding, those are some real good questions.


----------



## Benzesp (Apr 11, 2007)

Ask him what his current amp setup is, what cabs/speakers is he using.

Whats his version of the FF story?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## zimbloth (Apr 11, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> cool man
> 
> Ask him if he does any exersizes to make his right hand so tight \m/



He actually already answered this extensively in another interview, it can be found on YouTube. It's a fine question, but we might as well just use questions that haven't been addressed repeatedly. He plays with weights on both his wrists, then when he takes it off he can fly.



psyphre said:


> Here's some:
> 
> 
> What is your opinion on Fear Factory now that you're gone?



He has addressed that many times. He thinks they are shit now. I would leave that question out of it. I doubt he'd want to answer.


----------



## Rick (Apr 11, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> He actually already answered this extensively in another interview, it can be found on YouTube. It's a fine question, but we might as well just use questions that haven't been addressed repeatedly.



Actually, I read in an interview in Guitar World about 98 or 99 that it was from jacking off.  

I'm serious. That's what he said.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 11, 2007)

lol well I didn't know, thanks for the answer!


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 11, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Actually, I read in an interview in Guitar World about 98 or 99 that it was from jacking off.
> 
> I'm serious. That's what he said.



lol I'm sure that doesnt hurt, but yeah on the youtube interview he goes in depth about his wrist-weight regiments. Someone posted the link to that on ss.org, which is how I found it. Search if you want the link


----------



## Rick (Apr 11, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> lol I'm sure that doesnt hurt, but yeah on the youtube interview he goes in depth about his wrist-weight regiments. Someone posted the link to that on ss.org, which is how I found it. Search if you want the link



Was it this one? I can't watch it right now. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ArqOk8rlopE


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 11, 2007)

Everyone already listed all the questions I would ask Dino so I dont have anything! But great job on getting the interview Dino is one of my favorite players


----------



## Rick (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm gonna try and do the interview next weekend so I'll take questions until next Friday.


----------



## Cancer (Apr 12, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Jesus, dude, anything else?
> 
> Just kidding, those are some real good questions.




Dude, you don't understand. I'm hesitant to call him my "hero" but Dino did for me now what Hetfield used to do for me as a kid, he elevated metal rhythm guitar. Given the chance I could talk to that guy all day.

God help us all if he ever decided to add some Rusty style lead chops to his devastating rhythms playing.


..and yeah I do have more questions if you want....lol.


----------



## Volsung (Apr 12, 2007)

What got you interested in 6 string B tuning/7/and 8 strings?

(I know he said something about the 8 string in that recent YouTube interview, but perhaps he can shed some more light on the subject.)

And...

Are there any other guitars you like to casualy play besides Ibanez? 

Everyone has already asked all the things I wanna know so...this is the best I got.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 12, 2007)

I'd be interested to hear about what methods he used to get the sound on the new Asesino record. I'm sure he'd appreciate questions about his current project rather than the usual "what happened with Fear Factory" stuff.


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 12, 2007)

Ask him what happened to the project he had going with John Sankey from Devolved, I'm curious as to whether that ever went anywhere...


----------



## Rick (Apr 12, 2007)

psyphre said:


> ..and yeah I do have more questions if you want....lol.



 

No questions from you!


----------



## Seedawakener (Apr 12, 2007)

Whats the big difference between the 707DC and the normal one?


----------



## maniaco (Apr 12, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> Whats the big difference between the 707DC and the normal one?



That's a good one.


What about Whats your favorite Asesino song to play live?


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 12, 2007)

A lot of these questions can already be answered, so figured I'd answer some of these to the best of my knowledge so that none of the interview questions would be wasted... not that these questions are a waste, but I think you know what I mean.



axechain said:


> questions about why he moved from line6 to Ibanez amps, and about his guitars what strings and gauges he use



Like someone already stated, he still uses Line 6. He just appreciates everything Ibanez does for him so much that he endorses some of their amps, like the Thermion and Tone Blaster. He uses D'Addario 10-52 strings, unless that has changed in the last few years. I'm curious what gauges he uses on his LACS 8, though.




Shaman said:


> Is there a piece of gear you can't live without?



"MY FAVORITE THING ABOUT THIS RIG IS MY POD PRO. I LEARN SOMETHING NEW ABOUT IT EVERYDAY AND MY TONE JUST KEEPS IMPROVING WITH LITTLE TWEAKS." -Dino

For all I know, he might give a different answer now, but that's what he has said in the past.




maliciousteve said:


> What mods was done to his JCM800 that was stolen years ago?



Extra preamp tube for more gain, effects loop, and a built in noise gate I believe.




D-EJ915 said:


> cool man
> 
> Ask him if he does any exersizes to make his right hand so tight \m/



I think someone else already got this one, but he puts ankle weights on his wrists and bounds his fingers with electrical tape (on both hands). I tried it myself a while back, and it's a hell of a workout.




psyphre said:


> You've been a Line 6 users for some time now, can you give a rundown of your live and studios rigs.



Check it, yo. I think I've heard he's still using the same rig, but that diagram is 7 years old, so I guess it might still be a pretty valid question.



If I'm off or just plan wrong on any of this, by all means, correct me.


----------



## Rick (Apr 12, 2007)

^
Okay, Dino, thanks for the interview.


----------



## jtm45 (Apr 12, 2007)

Some vintage Dino porn from the archives.
*Fear Factory JAPAN '02 Tour*
*Dino's Rig *(note the Boss Chorus pedal);






*.....and the guitars he was using at that time*;


----------



## Rick (Apr 12, 2007)

^

I have that magazine article.


----------



## jtm45 (Apr 12, 2007)

I've had scans of it since i got my guitar but i got hold of a copy of the magazine the other day.
They really should do an English language version of Young Guitar magazine (or i should learn to read Japanese!). 
It's sooooo much better than any of the U.S. or U.K. guitar mags.Loads of great gear articles and interviews and some awesome technique tab and all sorts,instead of the ususal couple of tabbed songs.
Guitar World has to be one of the worst.It's like 90% advertising and 10% other shite usually.


----------



## Rick (Apr 12, 2007)

Basically, I want guitar #6.


----------



## jtm45 (Apr 12, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Basically, I want guitar #6.



I was offered that guitar a while back. I turned it down and Nikt asked me if i could try and get it for him some time later but it was gone.

I hear that #1 is for sale.


----------



## Rick (Apr 12, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> I was offered that guitar a while back. I turned it down and Nikt asked me if i could try and get it for him some time later but it was gone.
> 
> I hear that #1 is for sale.



You don't say?


----------



## GH0STrider (Apr 12, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> I was offered that guitar a while back. I turned it down and Nikt asked me if i could try and get it for him some time later but it was gone.
> 
> I hear that #1 is for sale.



how were you offered that ax? why was dino selling it or any of them anyway?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 12, 2007)

killer fuckin news rg7420user! i know your being pelted with questions so i wont shoot a bunch at you, but for me man, you gotta as him about what the deal is with working with seymour duncan and how the pups are soundin, 
when ya getting to interview him?


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 12, 2007)

we should interview nikt and ask him if hed ever consider buying a guitar thats not a signature model ... maybe im just jealous


----------



## maniaco (Apr 13, 2007)

Here's another question.

How long has he been playing ibanez?

Dino has pics with his 8 string on his myspace page

myspace.com/dinocazares


----------



## Rick (Apr 13, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> we should interview nikt and ask him if hed ever consider buying a guitar thats not a signature model ... maybe im just jealous





Hopefully the interview will be next weekend sometime. I'll have to get ahold of him again.


----------



## omentremor (Apr 13, 2007)

Everthing else has been asked already

On the RR United DVD he spoke about the prospect of getting together the guys he worked with on that and forming a band. Did that go anywhere at all.
I fuckin loved the tracks he did on that.


----------



## skinhead (Apr 13, 2007)

What about your 8, comfortability, string gauges and if you can play it (well, that one it's pretty difficult )

Do you thought on a latinoamerican tour with Asesino?

A kickass question:
Did you think in play again on FF, or maybe a world tour for the old school FF?


----------



## 220BX (Apr 18, 2007)

ok i'm comin in quite late and i asuume Rick you've already framed your question list. but just incase if you haven't then i've got one

i know it's not the best but hope it's not lame too!!

anyways here's it

"since dino's been endorsing ibanez 7's for a really long time now and is even one of the guys who has the most custom 7's along with munky. so i wanted to know will we ever get to see a dino 7 signature guitar with a reverse headstock in the market?

that's it!


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2007)

220BX said:


> ok i'm comin in quite late and i asuume Rick you've already framed your question list. but just incase if you haven't then i've got one
> 
> i know it's not the best but hope it's not lame too!!
> 
> ...



Pretty damn good question, I'll throw that one in there.


----------



## jtm45 (Apr 18, 2007)

skinhead said:


> A kickass question:
> Did you think in play again on FF, or maybe a world tour for the old school FF?



I don't think there's even the slightest chance that that will ever happen Frank.
By all accounts Dino hates Christian and Burton and i think they probably feel the same way about him too.
I read somewhere the other day that Burton had said that he thought Dino was "a Fuckin' fat, porn obsessed loser",or words to that effect

I don't think the remaining members of 'FF' like the fact that when Dino left that band he took about 99% of their credibility,sound and potential with him.
As far as i'm concerned they'll never reach the level of success or popularity that they had around the 'Obsolete' era.
It started going down hill quite drastically after that imo,and i think a lot of that was to do with friction amongst Dino and certain other members of the band.

Dino still owns a percentage of the FF name and company anyway so he still probably gets a nice little pay-cheque in his account every so often.
He's in the studio at present apparently working on some new stuff too.

As much as us lot would love one(some of us anyway),i don't think an Ibanez Dino signature model 7 will ever happen (unless he has a massively successful comeback with one of his bands/projects).

I think there was a time when if it was going to ever happen it would have.The time when Fear Factory were doing really well commercially and were getting a fair bit of airplay and stuff.
It sucks really though that they will give a sig. model to that guy from Shadows Fall (even if it is just basically an RGA with a decal on the body)yet Dino's never had one.
I actually think Dino's proably more than happy with his situation with Ibanez.
He basically gets what he wants built for him when he wants it and is always there for Ibanez if they have a new product that they want to try and promote to the 7 string/low-tuned metal crowd by linking his name and image to it.
I think Dino might be one of those guys who wouldn't particularly be into
the idea of even having a signature model.
It's surprising how many guitarists have actually turned down the offer to have a signature model guitar built for them ( a production signature model i mean,not a one-off custom).

A classic example is fuckin Justin 'the games up' Hawkins.
Ibanez actually offered to build him a full-on ,100% new design signature model that would be put into production if he signed an exclusivity contract with them.
Considering how many awesome guitarists Ibanez have endorsed but not actually gone all-out and worked with them to build a 100% new custom signature guitar ,i find it hugely un-fair and massively short sighted of Ibanez' to do for Justin Hawkins what they wouldn't for Petrucci and various other more deserving people.
They did actually build him that LACS neck-thru 'Justin' RG and a couple of other LACS RG's to his specs but he declined the offer of the exclusive endorsement/full-on production Sig. model because he didn't want to have to stop playing his over the top Gibson Custom Shop stuff. 
It's a pity he didn't go for it because Ibanez would have major egg on their faces now with his current lack of success and fall from grace.
There'd be millions of 'JH' signature Ibanez guitars on close-out,clearance sale type deals.


----------



## Stitch (Apr 18, 2007)

For the people wanting to know about ankle weights, check this:

Dino's Interview.

There is also a good bit about the 8 string - who got them first, and how. Awesome interview, none of that stupid as fuck music and shit, and Dino comes across as such a nice guy.

How are you interviewimg him? In person, phone?


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> For the people wanting to know about ankle weights, check this:
> 
> Dino's Interview.
> 
> ...



Phone, more than likely.


----------



## Decipher (Apr 18, 2007)

220BX said:


> ok i'm comin in quite late and i asuume Rick you've already framed your question list. but just incase if you haven't then i've got one
> 
> i know it's not the best but hope it's not lame too!!
> 
> ...


That would be sweet if it could happen. I've always loved the look of the reversed headstock..... Sadly though, I think Ibanez would rather sell guitars endorsed by rhythm players (Shadows Fall, I mean come on, does he need a sig guitar!!??!!), and "blah" bass players (Killswitch Engage & Slipknot).


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, we can keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## skinhead (May 1, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> I don't think there's even the slightest chance that that will ever happen Frank.
> 
> I read somewhere the other day that Burton had said that he thought Dino was "a Fuckin' fat, porn obsessed loser",or words to that effect



I don't know that Burton was that kind of guy, totally disapointed


----------



## Sebastian (May 3, 2007)

Well... Burton is Burton ...


----------



## Rick (May 3, 2007)

I'm basically waiting to hear from him as to when he wants to do the interview. Believe me, I wouldn't try and trick you guys about this.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 3, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> A classic example is fuckin Justin 'the games up' Hawkins.
> Ibanez actually offered to build him a full-on ,100% new design signature model that would be put into production if he signed an exclusivity contract with them.
> Considering how many awesome guitarists Ibanez have endorsed but not actually gone all-out and worked with them to build a 100% new custom signature guitar ,i find it hugely un-fair and massively short sighted of Ibanez' to do for Justin Hawkins what they wouldn't for Petrucci and various other more deserving people.
> They did actually build him that LACS neck-thru 'Justin' RG and a couple of other LACS RG's to his specs but he declined the offer of the exclusive endorsement/full-on production Sig. model because he didn't want to have to stop playing his over the top Gibson Custom Shop stuff.
> ...



Setting aside guitars and endorsement deals, the down-turn in his and the Darkness' fortunes is a pretty harsh lesson about fame and rockstardom.

It's stories like his that make me pretty content to just play my guitar in my bedroom for the rest of my life.


----------



## Sebastian (May 4, 2007)

Hope we will se the interview soon...


----------



## skinhead (May 5, 2007)

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Well... Burton is Burton ...



Yeah, Burton it's FF's Singer 

It's going to be amazing to see an Ibanez Dino signature, with reversed headstock and the EMG 707DC


----------



## Sebastian (May 5, 2007)

So Rick ... any updates on the Interview ?


----------



## TomAwesome (May 5, 2007)

skinhead said:


> It's going to be amazing to see an Ibanez Dino signature, with reversed headstock and the EMG 707DC



At this point, wouldn't it probably end up being a Blackout 7?


----------



## ManBeast (May 5, 2007)

ask when we will be hearing some new music from Divine Heresy?


----------



## skinhead (May 5, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> At this point, wouldn't it probably end up being a Blackout 7?



What are you talking about?


----------



## TomAwesome (May 5, 2007)

Well, hasn't Dino recently switched over to the Blackouts? Or did I read something wrong?


----------



## Stitch (May 5, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> Well, hasn't Dino recently switched over to the Blackouts? Or did I read something wrong?



No you didn't, he did move over to, or is at least hepling them design them...

Check out the Seymour Duncan frontpage for info.


----------



## NoSleepTilMetal (May 6, 2007)

Not sure if it's already been asked, but it'd be cool to hear what he's been listening to lately, or if there's anyone in the current metal scene that he's really into. 

Might be worth asking how often the 8 string will rear it's low end in Divine Heresy. 

And maybe if the interview goes less than spectacularly, ask him what kind of name Divine Hersey is anyways hahahaha. Fear Factory is easily one of the coolest, most striking names in all of metal and this new one just pisses me off  , it sounds so 2nd-tier early 90's death metal... at least to me. Bah, what's in a name?


----------



## Rick (May 6, 2007)

I'll try and get ahold of him again. I imagine right now he just may be too busy with Divine Heresy.


----------



## Rick (May 9, 2007)

It looks like it'll be tomorrow. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (May 9, 2007)

sweeeeeet.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 9, 2007)

That rules!


----------



## Sebastian (May 9, 2007)

Woow ... hope everything Will be ok


----------



## the.godfather (May 9, 2007)

Awesome.

Should be a great interview.


----------



## Sebastian (May 11, 2007)

Hmm ... updates   ?


----------



## Rick (May 11, 2007)

Never heard from him. I got a message from a mutual friend saying he was gonna do it yesterday but nothing. 

Sorry guys, I'm just as disappointed as y'all. As soon as I hear anything, I'll let you know.


----------



## Sebastian (May 11, 2007)

Hope you'll get the interview soon


----------



## Chris (May 11, 2007)

This is why we email ours. :\


----------



## Rick (May 11, 2007)

Chris said:


> This is why we email ours. :\



That might end up how this goes down.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 12, 2007)

DEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOO!!! Why won't you return my calls!?!?!? 

 FTW!


----------



## Rick (May 14, 2007)

All right! 

Interview will be tomorrow at 7:00 central time, he just sent me his phone number(no, you can't have it). 

I should have it online by Wednesday.


----------



## 220BX (May 14, 2007)

great rick. i was really waiting for this one.


----------



## Sebastian (May 14, 2007)

Great !!!!! 

(can i have it... hmm.. number ..)


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 14, 2007)




----------



## Naren (May 14, 2007)

Sweet. Even though I'm not a Fear Factory fan, I like Dino's rhythm playing style and am looking forward to seeing that interview. 



VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Great !!!!!
> 
> (can i have it... hmm.. number ..)



 No... There's a thing called "trust," you know...


----------



## djpharoah (May 14, 2007)

Alright finally some closure to this.. Cant wait to read the interview.


----------



## Sebastian (May 14, 2007)

Naren said:


> * No... There's a thing called "trust," you know...*




Trust you say...

don't know the guy... he's registered here or what ?


----------



## Naren (May 14, 2007)

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Trust you say...
> 
> don't know the guy... he's registered here or what ?



Yeah, "trust." When you agree to do an interview and you give someone your phone number, you're trusting that they aren't going to give that phone number away to a buncha fans on the internet.  "Dino, Dino, you know? I love that one song on the Fear Factory album, Demanufacture! You know, where you-" "How'd you get this phone number?"

No, I don't think he's registered here. If he is, he probably hasn't posted before.


----------



## Sebastian (May 14, 2007)

I know i know .. 

I was just joking ...


----------



## the.godfather (May 14, 2007)

Looking foward to the interview!


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (May 14, 2007)

wohooo!


----------



## Rick (May 15, 2007)

Interview is done. I'll try and post up on Thursday.


----------



## AVH (May 15, 2007)

Fuckin' A Rick! Nice goin, looking forward to it. I know how you feel about the phone # thing, I've had a handful of fans asking me for Marten's #, and when you know such people on that level you just _don't_ breach that trust.


----------



## skinhead (May 15, 2007)

The only thing that i can say.


----------



## Sebastian (May 16, 2007)

thats great !!!!

Congtrats


----------



## Rick (May 16, 2007)

I really hope you guys like it. 

We kinda bullshitted after the questions were done and he told me he's getting 3 guitars. 2 RGAs and a Xiphos. All sevenstrings.


----------



## the.godfather (May 16, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> We kinda bullshitted after the questions were done and he told me he's getting 3 guitars. 2 RGAs and a Xiphos. All sevenstrings.



I'm guessing they'll have the usual single hum, single volume layout?


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 16, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Interview is done. I'll try and post up on Thursday.



Sir, you rock!


----------



## Rick (May 16, 2007)

the.godfather said:


> I'm guessing they'll have the usual single hum, single volume layout?



Actually, one of them will have dual humbuckers, can't remember which one. They will have the new SD pickups, a different bridge, and a reverse headstock. I told him about my guitar and he said, "What about the reverse headstock?" And I said, "That's why I want one of your guitars, you SOB." He was laughing the whole time because he knows that I love the reverse.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 16, 2007)

so hes not going to the 8 string too much huh? i was hoping he wouldnt go exclusive on it


----------



## Rick (May 16, 2007)

You'll just have to wait for the interview. 

It's gonna take a while to get this done but I'm hoping for it to be up tomorrow.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 16, 2007)

bastard


----------



## Cancer (May 16, 2007)

Can't wait to read it...


----------



## Volsung (May 17, 2007)

psyphre said:


> Can't wait to read it...



Ditto. 

Just can't wait. It sounds too damn cool.


----------



## zimbloth (May 17, 2007)

Definitely looking forward to this. Dino used to be one of my biggest influences. Though my style now doesnt resemble his very much, I still enjoy his stuff, he's brilliant IMO.


----------



## Sebastian (May 17, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> , he's brilliant IMO.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 17, 2007)

It's not up yet!


----------



## Rick (May 17, 2007)

Sorry, guys, been a little busy. This thing took 20 minutes so I've got a lot to go back on. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Rick (May 18, 2007)

About halfway through, if all goes well, it'll be up today.

*UPDATE*

Just e-mailed the interview to Chris.


----------



## Sebastian (May 18, 2007)

Hooray !!!!


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 18, 2007)




----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 18, 2007)

i need that damn interview!!


----------



## Chris (May 18, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> About halfway through, if all goes well, it'll be up today.
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> Just e-mailed the interview to Chris.



Just got it. 

I'll try and get it posted this weekend.


----------



## Sebastian (May 18, 2007)

Ohhhh 
.. still


----------



## Rick (May 18, 2007)

Chris said:


> Just got it.
> 
> I'll try and get it posted this weekend.



Thanks, Chris. You da man!


----------



## zimbloth (May 18, 2007)

Chris said:


> Just got it.
> 
> I'll try and get it posted this weekend.



Make me a mod, I'll post it for you  In all seriousness, I can't wait to read this. Dino's always a good read  Good job Rick


----------



## Rick (May 18, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Make me a mod, I'll post it for you  In all seriousness, I can't wait to read this. Dino's always a good read  Good job Rick



Thanks, Nick. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Leon (May 18, 2007)

so, did you record the audio, or just write down his answers? i'm curious LOL


----------



## Rick (May 18, 2007)

Leon said:


> so, did you record the audio, or just write down his answers? i'm curious LOL



Wrote down the answers. I had it recorded but I can't find it.


----------



## the.godfather (May 18, 2007)

Great news!  

Can't wait to read it.


----------



## djpharoah (May 19, 2007)

[action=djpharoah] is patiently waiting....[/action]


----------



## Rick (May 19, 2007)

I really can't wait to see what this will look like. I hope you enjoy it as much as I did doing it. The pics Dino sent were pretty cool.


----------



## Sebastian (May 19, 2007)

... how long it will take


----------



## Rick (May 19, 2007)

Well, Chris said it should be this weekend.


----------



## Sebastian (May 19, 2007)

damn.. waiting sucks...

Hey look.. this weekend just begun


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 19, 2007)

Hurry up...

All hail The Dino!  

Am I alone in thinking that this is the coolest smiley ever? (AKA If Dino were a smiley...) ->


----------



## Michael (May 19, 2007)

Looking foward to the interview.


----------



## djpharoah (May 19, 2007)

Update??


----------



## Sebastian (May 20, 2007)

WTF ??


----------



## FortePenance (May 20, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Am I alone in thinking that this is the coolest smiley ever? (AKA If Dino were a smiley...) ->



That reminds me of Dimebag. >.> And it actually moves in time to "Now You've Got Something to Die For" by Lamb of God lawlz.

Looking forward to the interview. I'm a recently converted Dino fan.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 20, 2007)

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNFFFFFFFFFFFFOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????


----------



## Sebastian (May 20, 2007)

Is there a mod from Europe ? 

We always have to wait


----------



## DDDorian (May 20, 2007)

Haha, calm down. At least you're not in my timezone, it's almost midnight Sunday, you'd have gone crazy by now, I suspect...

You have to realise, transcribing interviews is really dull work, so you can't really blame anyone for taking their time doing it.


----------



## Sebastian (May 20, 2007)

I'm not blaming anyone 

well... just waiting sucks


----------



## djpharoah (May 20, 2007)

Dino Dino Dino Dino. 







hehe - jokes. Chris take your time. This is gonna be a killer Interview especially since dino started another band recently.


----------



## Naren (May 20, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> Haha, calm down. At least you're not in my timezone, it's almost midnight Sunday, you'd have gone crazy by now, I suspect...
> 
> You have to realise, transcribing interviews is really dull work, so you can't really blame anyone for taking their time doing it.



Yeah. And it's 1am Monday morning in my time zone. 

I wouldn't nag anyone about this because I know what's involved.


----------



## Rick (May 20, 2007)

Metalfiend666(James) is a mod from England. I know waiting sucks guys, but it'll be worth it. I imagine Chris is pretty busy right now.


----------



## the.godfather (May 21, 2007)

WooHoo it's up! Thanks Rick and Chris. 

Will read this through afternoon.


----------



## Pauly (May 21, 2007)

Thanks, good read!


----------



## Demanufacture (Oct 18, 2008)

Rick said:


> ^
> 
> I have that magazine article.



ressurection of a old thread 

rick do you have that magazine in english?


----------



## c4tze (Dec 14, 2011)

can someone translate that? id like to know what woods the ibanez were made of.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 14, 2011)

Holy zombie thread bump, Batman.


----------

